# No te precipites en tomar una decisión.



## Oceanboy

Hola amigos,

Me gustaría decir lo siguiente en alemán de la forma más natural posible.

Por favor, no te precipites en tomar una decisión.
Bitte, überstürzt dich???Keine Entscheidung zu treffen.

Muchas gracias por su ayuda.


----------



## bwprius

Exakte Googlesuche nach "_Überstürze deine Entscheidung nicht._"

114 Treffer

Überstürze deine Entscheidung nicht laut Google-Suche.


----------



## Alemanita

Oceanboy said:


> Hola amigos,
> 
> Me gustaría decir lo siguiente en alemán *de la forma más natural posible.*
> 
> Por favor, no te precipites en tomar una decisión.
> Bitte, überstürzt dich???Keine Entscheidung zu treffen.
> 
> Muchas gracias por su ayuda.



De la forma más natural a mí me saldría:

Lass dir Zeit mit der Entscheidung.

Un saludo


----------



## Tonerl

_*No te precipites en tomar una decisión

Überstürze deine Entscheidung nicht 
Überstürze deine Entscheidung nicht. Denk in Ruhe darüber nach 

Du solltest so eine wichtige Entscheidung nicht überstürzen
Bitte nichts überstürzen, nimm dir Zeit für deine Entscheidung 

Lass dir Zeit mit der Entscheidung  *_


----------



## Oceanboy

Muchas gracias bwprius, Alemanita y Tornerl por sus respuestas y sugerencias, me son muy útiles !

Supongo que “ precipitadamente “ se traduce como “überstürztlich”???

En : No hagas nada precipitadamente.


----------



## Tonerl

Oceanboy said:


> Supongo que “ precipitadamente “ se traduce como _*“überstürztlich”???-überstürzt*_



No hagas nada precipitadamente:
Mach nichts _*"überstürzt" (unüberlegt, überhastet, vorschnell, etc...)*_


----------

